# To all DIY CHATROOM members



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Threads on Politics, Guns, Religion, or any other controversial subject should be posted in the Controversial Board Room Forum.

http://www.diychatroom.com/f112/

Please read the rules of the forum before posting.

Administration and Moderation team.


----------

